

Ask HN: Is there any way we can get a "leftover" section? - VaedaStrike

When you hit a mother load of good stuff do you ever stop from feasting on the pay dirt and wonder if there was an economical way to also take advantage of the branching off veins that most miss when they focus on the main ore body?<p>My day job at present keeps me away from the internet for most of the day. Hacker News has been, ever since I found it, my main source material for both self teaching endeavors, entertainment and staying all together abreast as to what's happening.<p>But I worry, on days like to day when my time on HN has been limited, what potentially important to me things did I miss?<p>What I'd like to see, if there was some hacker far more advanced than I am in all my noobness glory,  someone else that could see the vision that could do a kind of "leftovers" list of all the stories that might make it on the front page for a little bit and then be quickly bumped down, or those that stay close to the front but never quite make it.<p>Maybe it's just me but I think to myself "Dang, if this high a percentage of HN stories are good then what percentage of those that don't make it to the lime light would I find useful or interesting but maybe others not so much?<p>Anyone else feel this way?<p>Anyone else get a hankering for HN leftovers when they've been suffering HN withdrawals all day at work?
======
anigbrowl
One easy-but-useful workaround is to add HN to a feed reader, which will let
you see all the new stories that were posted during the day - I often discover
interesting stories that fell off the new page this way.

On the other hand, don't fall into the trap of information anxiety - if
something is really that important, it will be reposted or you'll find out
about it some other way.

